# Suche Strategiespiele



## Gripschi (28. April 2015)

Hi,

also Ich such mal neue Strategie Spiele. Alles was Ich so hab hab Ich schon oft gespielt.

Einzig reine Runden Strategie ist nicht meins.

Die Spiele können ruhig älter sein.

Ob Sci Fi Mittelalter ist egal.

Hoffe Ihr kennt paar Perlen.

Fg


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

Stronghold (Crusader), StarCraft(II), CivCity: Rom, Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion (Super Ding für Sci-Fi-Fans, kann ich nur empfehlen) wären so meine Vorschläge


----------



## Gripschi (28. April 2015)

Civ City muss Ich mal anschauen.
Sins hab Ich auch, ist mir leider aktuell nicht das wahre trotz Mods.

Aber danke 

Hoffe gibt noch mehr


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2015)

Total War: Shogun 2 und die Erweiterung Fall of the Samurai
Attila: Total War
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance (Die Mutter aller moderen Strategiespiele. Massenschlachten, riesige Einheiten, geniale Balance und zich Möglichkeiten seinen Gegner anzugehen)
Fallout Tactics (Gruppentaktik Spiel auf Basis von RPG Fallout. Erlaubt verschiedenste Möglichkeiten seine Gruppe auszurüsten zu entwickeln um so Missionen zu erledigen. Kann wahlweise rundenbasiert, oder auch in Echtzeit gespielt werden)
Age of Empires 3 + Addons Warchefs und Asian Dynasties (3ter Teil des Klassikers, mit neuen Wegen, so spielt es sich insgesamt etwas schneller als die Vorgänger und setzt auf ein Kartendeck System womit jede Nation mit verschiedenen Strategien gespielt werden kann)
Rise of Nations + Addon Throne of Patriots (Mischung aus Civilization und Age of Empires, allerdings in Echtzeit)
Panzerkrieg: vor allem die Kampanien Lost Victories, Burning Horiozon und Rolling Thunder (etwas älteres Echzeitstrategiespiel im 2 Weltkrieg, kein Basisbau, aber Kerneinheiten die von Mission zu Mission mitgenommen werden. Hat knackige, gut designte Missionen)


----------



## Technetium (28. April 2015)

-Wargame Red Dragon(kalter Krieg Szenario mit einem sehr guten Multiplayer, Singleplayer ist Mist)
-Hearts of Iron 3(Hard core Strategyspiel im 2.WW.Setting)
-World In Conflict
-Total War Shogun 2


----------



## jamie (28. April 2015)

RUSE. Etwas ausgefallen vom Spielprinzip her - ist ein Bisschen casualmäßiger -, macht aber einen riesigen Spaß!


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> RUSE. Etwas ausgefallen vom Spielprinzip her - ist ein Bisschen casualmäßiger -, macht aber einen riesigen Spaß!



Den Multiplayer kannst du aber knicken, da R.U.S.E. den mit Abstand schlechtesten Netcode hat den ich je gesehen habe. Die Probleme des Netcode von Battlefield 4 zu Release sind ein Sche*ß gegen die von R.U.S.E.


----------



## TankCommander (28. April 2015)

Versuchs mal mit Company of Heroes 1 und 2


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2015)

Meine Favoriten wären momentan Total War: Attila und Supreme Commander Forged Alliance mit Total Mayhem Mod.

Wenn du etwas neues suchst wäre vielleicht auch Grey Goo eine Option. Ich habs noch nicht gespielt, es dürfte aber solide Strategiekost sein.


----------



## aloha84 (28. April 2015)

*Homeworld 1 + 2 remastered*


----------



## Aegon (28. April 2015)

Generell würde ich da mal alle C&C-Teile nennen, bis auf den letzten. Wenn's mehr in Richtung Aufbaustrategie gehen darf Anno 1701 und 1404.


----------



## Gripschi (28. April 2015)

Danke nochmal 

CoH kenn Ich, ist Solide
Total War ist nicht mehr meins seit Rome 2
CuC werd ich anschauen, homeworld ist wie grey go auf den Schirm jetzt 

Supremme Commander kann ich mal wieder auskramen.

Anno ist auch nich meins.

Panzer dingens kenn Ich glaub, muss da auch mal schauen.

Wargame ist im MP gut das stimmt.

AoE ist auch irwie langweilig aktuell.


Kennt Ihr eins wo man richtige Material Schlachten machen kann?


Weiß schlimm mit mir


----------



## Aegon (28. April 2015)

Was ich früher in C&C so alles angestellt habe würde ich schon als Materialschlacht bezeichnen


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr eins wo man richtige Material Schlachten machen kann?



Company of Heroes 1 mit Blitzkrieg Mod kann man schon ordentliche Massenschlachten veranstalten. Ansonsten Supreme Commander ist ja von sich aus dafür ausgelegt. Rise of Nations kann man mit Mod auch 1000 Einheiten und mehr gegeneinander antreten lassen wenn man das Einheitenlimit per Mod anhebt.


----------



## FrozenPie (29. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Company of Heroes 1 mit Blitzkrieg Mod kann man schon ordentliche Massenschlachten veranstalten.



Mit der Eastern-Front-Mod wird's noch übler


----------



## Gripschi (29. April 2015)

So. CoH werd Ich testen.

Rise of Nations ist im MP ganz nett, das wars bei mir.

Supremme Commander folgt 

C&C muss Ich schaun wohher? Wenn Tipp dann her.

Hab erstmal zum Über Brücken Highlands angegangen, ist Wohl Runde aber toll gemacht.

Denke das Ich da was finde


----------



## Aegon (8. Mai 2015)

Zwar ein bisschen spät, aber:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=swgstr&asu...ualisieren&plz=&dist=&mail=&bl1_id=100&sort=t
Die neueren gibts auch bei Steam, die ganz alten (soweit ich weiß bis RA2) gibts sogar schon legal als kostenlosen Download, da kannst nix verkehrt machen


----------



## Gripschi (8. Mai 2015)

Besser spät als Nie 

Danke. C&C ist ne Idee. Den 3er hab Ich sogar.

Age of Regression sieht auch sehr gut aus. Kommt die Tage raus.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Mai 2015)

Die Total War-Serie ist vielleicht auch noch was.


----------



## Gripschi (9. Mai 2015)

Jaein. Also Medival 2 ja, ab Shogun nicht mehr.

Aber danke trotzallem.


Jetzt fehlt irwie nur Geld


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

Dawn of War?


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Mai 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Jaein. Also Medival 2 ja, ab Shogun nicht mehr.




Leider ja. 
Für Medieval 2 gibt's ne Total Conversion mod, die das Ganze zu nem Total War:LotR macht.


----------



## Gripschi (12. Mai 2015)

Der is Epic. Dawn of War letzens mal gezockt.

Hab mir gestern C&C Complete für 15€ geholt.
Der Rest steht auf der Liste.


----------



## Aegon (12. Mai 2015)

Meinst du mt "Complete" die Ultimate Collection? (https://geizhals.de/command-conquer-ultimate-collection-download-pc-a1076691.html?hloc=at&hloc=de)
Wenn ja, könntest du kurz berichten ob's und wie's läuft? Bei der soll es einige Probleme geben (https://geizhals.de/?sr=836260,-1).


----------



## Gripschi (12. Mai 2015)

Jup. Kann Ich machen, ein Kumpel zieht es und ich test es dann die Tage.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Du solltest "Act of Aggression" im Auge behalten!

Gameplay im Stil von C&C Generals & Act of War! Konnte die VIP Beta anzocken vom 15. - 17.05.! Spielt sich mit Basebuilding, Ressourcen sammeln und unlimitierter Truppenanzahl ganz klassisch und großartig!

Wer auch nur ansatzweise C&C mochte, wird sich hier endlich wieder zu Hause fühlen.
Releaseplanung: Ende Juni!


----------



## Gripschi (26. Mai 2015)

Danke. Werd es auf dem Schirm behalten.

P.S. die C&C Games laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## sft211 (24. Juni 2015)

Men of War Serie insbesondere Men of War Assault Squad 2 und   Battel of Empieres 1914-1918  beide games mit sehr gutem Mod Support


----------



## Zureh (25. Juni 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Du solltest "Act of Aggression" im Auge behalten!
> 
> Gameplay im Stil von C&C Generals & Act of War! Konnte die VIP Beta anzocken vom 15. - 17.05.! Spielt sich mit Basebuilding, Ressourcen sammeln und unlimitierter Truppenanzahl ganz klassisch und großartig!
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon genauere Informationen zum Release-Termin?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (25. Juni 2015)

Zureh schrieb:


> Gibt es schon genauere Informationen zum Release-Termin?



Jupp, ist nun auf Ende September verschoben worden.
Nach dem reichhaltigen Betafeedback fassen sie einige Spielmechaniken nochmal an.
Wenn sie sich halbwegs an die Community halten, wird´s ein Hammer Game !


----------



## Rodny (30. Juni 2015)

Defense Grid 2 - Dazu gibt es viele User Maps kostenlos.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Juli 2015)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Gripschi (22. November 2015)

Gestern entdeckt:

0. AD

Ziemlich gut für das Alpha Stadium. Ist eine Age of Empire neu Interpretation.

0 A.D. | A free, open-source game of ancient warfare


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. November 2015)

Hard West - Rundentaktik ala XCOM im Wild West Stil


----------



## 666mille (8. Dezember 2015)

Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance schon getestet? Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten!!! Zwar alt aber genial.....und preiswert zu ergattern.
....und dank dem tool FAForever lebt es ewig!!! Mit FAForever Abends fast immer ca 800 Spieler Online


----------

